

Ask HN: Is there a community for Computer Scientists? - nry

I have been a long time lurker of http://www.reddit.com/r/compsci but I have always been dismayed by the quality of posts there regarding actual Computer Science.<p>Every once in a while on HN a great article comes along about Computer Science but they are few and far between. Does anybody know of a strictly Computer Science community on the web?
======
opminion
You might be asked if by Computer Science you mean what used to be known in
some places as _Computing_ Science, which also falls into Programming as in
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

See for example:

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/82988/choosing-
betwe...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/82988/choosing-between-
stack-overflow-and-programmers-stack-exchange)

or, instead, you mean the generic Information Technology mumbo jumbo. No bias
here ;-)

~~~
nry
I am looking for more the theory side of Computer Science. For the programming
aspect I definitely look here first and then /r/programming.

~~~
opminion
<http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/>

